# lcd tv 200 hz als monitor zum 3d gucken/zocken



## LordEnomine (9. Juli 2010)

hiho

ich hab bei mir im pc ne tv karte und hab überlegt ob ich mir nen lcd tv mit 200hz kaufen sollte und ne nvidia shutter brille zum 3d gucken/zocken

meine frage ist nun ob das auch bei tv sendungen gehen würde mit der 3d ansicht über die shutterbrille oder ob das nur bei spielen geht
und ob das auch mit power dvd 10 kompatibel ist

mfg eno


----------



## Superwip (10. Juli 2010)

1) Ja
2) Ja

Du kannst allerdings nicht irgendeinen 200Hz TV verwenden, sondern musst einen entsprechenden 3D fähigen TV wählen
Spiele in 3D sind auch sehr grafik, vor allem auch VRAM lastig, ich würde daher mindestens eine GTX 470 oder besser GTX 480 empfehlen


----------



## mixxed_up (10. Juli 2010)

LordEnomine schrieb:


> hiho
> 
> ich hab bei mir im pc ne tv karte und hab überlegt ob ich mir nen lcd tv mit 200hz kaufen sollte und ne nvidia shutter brille zum 3d gucken/zocken
> 
> ...



Du kannst nicht irgendeinen 200Hz TV nehmen, dieser muss schon "3D Ready" sein. Diese Fernseher haben aber meines wissens ihre eigenen Shutterbrillen, aber 3D Vision müsste auch funktionieren.

Einige 3D Fernseher besitzen die Fähigkeit, gewöhnliches 2D Material in 3D umzuwandeln. Das Ergebnis ist allerdings eher mau, also kein Pflichtfeature.

Blu-ray 3D würde gehen, sowie TV Sendungen die in 3D ausgestrahlt werden. Momentan gibt es dazu allerdings nur Tests, wie z.B. Anixe 3D oder einige Fußballspiele auf Sky.

Ja, es ist kompatibel mit PowerDVD 10.


----------



## LordEnomine (10. Juli 2010)

also reicht nen einfacher fehrnseher der nur die 200hz hat nicht aus das ist schade da die die 3d extra unterstützen ja erheblich teurer als diese sind


----------



## norse (10. Juli 2010)

Wenn der Ferhnseher kein 3D unterstützt wirst du auch kein 3D sehen, logisch oder?


----------



## LordEnomine (10. Juli 2010)

jetzt ja aber ich dachte halt das die nvidia vision (shutter) das bild von der tv karte auch ohne das der fehrnseher 3d fähig ist in 3d wieder geben kann wie es ja auch bei spielen geht da muss der monitor/tv ja nur mindestens 120hz haben


----------



## Eol_Ruin (10. Juli 2010)

LordEnomine schrieb:


> jetzt ja aber ich dachte halt das die nvidia vision (shutter) das bild von der tv karte auch ohne das der fehrnseher 3d fähig ist in 3d wieder geben kann wie es ja auch bei spielen geht da muss der monitor/tv ja nur mindestens 120hz haben



200Hz allein bedeutet nicht das der TV auch 3D kann.

Die 200Hz bedeuten nur das der TV bei aus den normalen 50Hz Eingangssignal bei Filmen pro Bild 3 Zwischenbilder dazurechnet um das Gesehene flüssiger aussehen zu lassen.
Der TV kann aber nicht mit 120Hz Eingangssignal angesteuert werden - was für 3D aber nötig wäre - sondern nur mit normalen 50/60Hz.

Und die 200Hz "Bildvervierfachung" solcher TVs ist normalerweise im PC Modus sowieso deaktiviert. Das würde sonst zu "komischen" Resultaten führen - besonders wenn VSync nicht aktiviert ist.


----------



## Gast12307 (13. Juli 2010)

"Kann" der Fernseher den natives 120 Herz, ist wie Eol_Ruin schon gesagt hat.
Zum Beispiel der Acer GD245HQbid 61 cm widescreen TFT Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik kann das.


----------

